# Broadsides



## Glitch (Nov 6, 2008)

Is it really posible to have to mainy broadsides in your army as long as they are suported by firewarriors or crissis. I would like to know what a good number would be for them in 1500 point army.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Ofcourse it is. You should probably equip them a little bit differently though to get the most out of them. Dont take 3 ASS units, instead one with TA, one with ASS and one with plasmarifles and multitrackers:wink:

I have seen 8 in a 1500 pts list, but thats probably a little too many. Test 3 units of 2 with 2 SDs each. Enemy Vehicles will love it


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Maiden, you're forgetting that the ASS requires that all members be equipped if any members are equipped. If you want to have a unique squad have all equipped with TAs one equipped with plasma and one team leader with bonding knife and two shield drones. I usually run one squad of two with a team leader with knife and two shield drones. That is a nice even 200 points and should be able to deal with all your LR worries and some of the smaller ones as well.

Railheads should be able to multitask better and run 180-185 kitted out. Versatility and mobility put railheads above broadsides in my book, but they can't stack up to the twin-linked solid shots of the broadsides for shear vehicle kill.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Underground Heretic said:


> Maiden, you're forgetting that the ASS requires that all members be equipped if any members are equipped...


I might have been unclear, I did not mean mix'n'match in the unit. I ment 3 units with different but identical support systems:
2 XV88s: ASS, TL, BK, HWDC, 2 SD
2 XV88s: TA, TL, BK, HWDC, 2 SD
2 XV88s: TLPR, MT, TL, BK, HWDC, 2 SD

These 3 different versions offer a bit mobility, some accuracy and one MC/TEQ hunting team while still being Broadsides


----------



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

Take 3 units of 3 Broadsides and 4 Shield Drones, they're invincible in this configuration! And maybe give them Ethereal, so they are fearless


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Personally I would put them in squads of one, so they dont all get locked in combat if they get assaulted.
But i run a fast army, so i dont use them.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd put 3 Hammerheads in my 1500 points instead tbh. Leaves you enough points for 3x Mounted Fire Warrior squads, 8 Pathfinders and a Commander. :biggrin:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I like the 2 hammereheads 3 broadside configuration
Shove them in cover and give them targetting arrays and the team leader shield drones and a target lock or if you want that extra mobility the ASS instead fo the targettng array
With the "if you can see it you can shoot it" rule you should be able to spot an MC or a tank and lay down some serious fire with those railguns

The real problem is fast assaulters or infiltratos as they can give you hell and even with the ASS your mobility is seriously limited. Deployment is key


----------



## Glitch (Nov 6, 2008)

So how dose runing the two as individual units that way i can equip different things?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Fukushim said:


> And maybe give them Ethereal, so they are fearless


oh god please do, nothing makes winning sweeter and easier than seeing Tau with an Ethereal.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> oh god please do, nothing makes winning sweeter and easier than seeing Tau with an Ethereal.


Unless you're playing Mech Tau, in which case you get a squad of BS4 Fire Warriors, ignore the morale test because you're in a transport, and get preferred enemy the rest of the game. Shiny. That's IF they bother to even aim any firepower at him.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Sethis said:


> Unless you're playing Mech Tau, in which case you get a squad of BS4 Fire Warriors, ignore the morale test because you're in a transport, and get preferred enemy the rest of the game. Shiny. That's IF they bother to even aim any firepower at him.


isn't he then a waste of points?, if he is in the transport his bonus is only the BS4 unit, who are a waste as well if there in a transport all game, and if you just shoot down the rest of the transports then his and then kill him, all you've done is buy some time.

and getting prefered enemy is not a good thing, its a kick in the teeth


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> isn't he then a waste of points?, if he is in the transport his bonus is only the BS4 unit, who are a waste as well if there in a transport all game, and if you just shoot down the rest of the transports then his and then kill him, all you've done is buy some time.
> 
> and getting prefered enemy is not a good thing, its a kick in the teeth


"You know people could just take the Ethereal for umm...oh whats that word that nobody likes to hear...oh yeah, fun."


----------



## Glitch (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree isn't this game suposed to be for fun? The main question aside from the question I asked is why the heck are you argueing about this here? I don't even have one. Why not make another post somewhere else where this can be discussed then again I might be disliked for even saying that.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

It's the internet... not uncommon for a thread on painting gold properly to devolve into cow-tipping or something! Happens when someone replies to someone's throwaway line that they do/do not agree with.

I think we're done here anyway, move along!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> "You know people could just take the Ethereal for umm...oh whats that word that nobody likes to hear...oh yeah, fun."


but an ethereal isn't even fun to use, its just that worthless.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> oh god please do, nothing makes winning sweeter and easier than seeing Tau with an Ethereal.


What that lil blue squishy thing waving at me? looks delicious!


----------



## tauriffic bob!!! (Jan 16, 2010)

I myself am not a big fan of the broadside killy firering line but I like feilding mine with some kind of tank support and a small unit of fire warriors to act as a meat sheild against any infiltrating units/ ork komandos, when my broardsides have to focus on that landraider crusader with all the narsty terminatorsuke:


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

tauriffic bob!!! said:


> I myself am not a big fan of the broadside killy firering line but I like feilding mine with some kind of tank support and a small unit of fire warriors to act as a meat sheild against any infiltrating units/ ork komandos, when my broardsides have to focus on that landraider crusader with all the narsty terminatorsuke:


Babysitting broadsides is one of the things kroot were made to do. Much cheaper, and you might actually kill a few things in CC, unlike FWs.


----------



## Glitch (Nov 6, 2008)

So basically just have a kroot squad with the broad side? I don't think theres a way to attach a broadside to some kind of unit aside from the other broadsides.


----------



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

Othiem said:


> Babysitting broadsides is one of the things kroot were made to do. Much cheaper, and you might actually kill a few things in CC, unlike FWs.


or you could just not take broadsides and use the kroot for what they're good at... having 20 rapidfire 4/5 shots from a 3+ cover save and being able to fight back any crappers with flamers


----------

